# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سِلْسِلَةُ رِثَاءُ النَّفْسِ في الشِّعْرِ العَرَبي(1)

## صالح الجسار

رثاء النفس هو البكاء والحزن عليها عندما يتيقن الراثي ( المرثي) بدنو أجله, وانقطاع أمله.
وهو -عندي- من أفضل ألوان الرثاء-إن لم يكن أفضلها- على الإطلاق,وذلك لما يبرز في شعره من صور بلاغية, وقِيَمٍ جمالية, وعاطفة حزينة, وشعور صادق, فالراثي هنا هو المرثي وأي شيءٍ يكون أحبُّ من النفس؟!! وهل النائحة الثكلى كالمستأجرة!! ولذا نجد أنَّ قصائد هذا النوع أو اللون من الرثاء قد سارت بها الرُّكْبَان, وأنشدها الأدباء على مرِّ العصور والأزمان, فصارت عقدًا تُزيِّنُ به كثيرًا من كتب الأدب القديمة منها والحديثة, ولعلنا نذكر منها نماذج مختصرة في جميع العصور, لنُطلع القارىء عليها ونُروي بعض ظمأه, ونبدأ بالعصر الجاهلي:
*• ابن حذَّاق يرثي نفسه:-
*
*قال ابن قتيبة: بلغني أنَّ أول مَنْ بكى على نفسه وذكر الموت في شعره: يزيد بن حذَّاق فقال:-* (1)
*هَلْ لِلْفَتَى مِن بَناتِ الدَّهْرِ مِن رَاقِي***** أمْ هَل لهُ مِن حِمام الموتِ مِن وَاقِي (2)
قدْ رجَّلونِي ومَا بالشَّعـرِ مِن شَعَثٍ***** وألْبَسُونِي ثِيــابًا غيرُ أخْـلاقِ
وطيَّبُـوني وقَـالوا أيُّـما رَجُـلٍ*****وأدْر  جُــونِي كَأني طَيُّ مِخْـرَاقِ(3)
وأرْسَلُـوا فِتيةً مِن خَيْرِهم حَسَبًا*****ليُسن  دوا في ضَرِيـحِ القَبْـر أطْبَاقِي(4)
وقسَّمُوا المَال وارفضَّت عوائدُهُم***** وقَال قَائِلُـهُم مَـات ابْـنُ حَذَّاقِ
هوِّنْ عَليكَ ولا تُولـع بإشفـاقٍ***** فإِنَّـما مَـالُنا لِلْـوَارثِ البَـاقِي
--------------------------------------------------
* 
*• امرؤ القيس يرثي نفسه:-* 
عندما عاد امرؤ القيس من بلاد الروم منصرفًا عن قيصر ملك الروم,بعدما أعطاه حُلَّةً مسمومة , فلَّما وصل إلى أنقره لبسها فتقطع جلده وهلك, وقبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة قال: (5)
*لَقدْ دَمَعتْ عَيْنَايَ فِي القَرِّ والقَيْظِ*****وهل   تدمعُ العَينانِ إِلاَّ مِن الْغيظِ
فلَّمَا رَأيتُ الشَّرَ ليسَ بِبَــارِحٍ*****د  عَوتُ لِنَفْسِي عِندَ ذَلكَ بِالْفيظِ*
وقال أيضًا قبل ذلك حينما رأى قبر امرأةٍ في سفح جبل عسيب الذي مات عنده: (6)
أجَـارتنَا إنَّ الخُطُوبَ تنـوبُ*****وإني مُقيمٌ ما أقـامَ عسيبُ
أجَـارتنَا إنَّـا غريبـانِ هَهُنَا***** وكلُّ غريبٍ للغريبِ نسيبُ
فـإنْ تصِلِينا فالقـرابة بيننا*****وإن تصـرمينا فالغريبُ غريبُ
أجَارتنَا ما فاتَ ليسَ يَؤُوبُ*****ومَـا  و آتٍ في الـزَّمانِ قَريبُ
وليس غريبًا مَنْ تناءت دِيارُهُ*****ولكن   مَنْ وَارَى التُّراب غريبُ
*-------------------------------------------------*
*• طرفة بن العبد يرثي نفسه:- 
* 
*قال طرفة بن العبد وهو في سجنه ينتظر القتل بعدما سجنه والي البحرين بأمرٍ من ملك الحيرة عمرو بن هند, وذلك عندما بعث بكتابين لطرفه وخاله المُتَلَّمِس, وفيهما أمرٌ بقتلهما, فنجا خاله بعدما طلب من غلام أن يقرأ له ما في الكتاب, ولكن طرفة أصرَّعلى أن يذهب لوالي البحرين ظانًّا أن ملك الحيرة أمر والي البحرين أن يعطيهما الجوائز, ولم يجعل الغلام يقرأ له كتابه, وعندما وصل إلى البحرين سجنه الوالي وأمر بقتله, فقال قبل قتله :-* (7)
أ*لا اعتزليني اليوم خولة أو غُضِّي***** قفد نزلتْ حدباءُ مُحكمـة القبضِ
أزالتْ فؤادي عن مَقَـرِّ مكانهِ*****وأضحى جَناحي اليومَ ليسَ بِذي نهضِ
وقد كنتُ جلدًا في الحياة مُدَرَّئًا*****وق   كنتُ لبَّاس الرجال على البُغضِ 
وإني لحلوٌ للخليــلِ وإنَـني*****لمُرٌ   لذي الأضغـانِ أُبـدي لهُ بُغضي
ولا تَعْدِليني إنْ هَلكتُ بعاجزٍ*****مِنَ النَّـاس مَنقوضَ المَريـرة والنقضِ*
*----------------------------------------------------* 
*• رثاء عبد يغوث لنفسه قبل موته:-* (8)
*لمَّا أسرتْ بنو تيم عبدَ يغوث, وذلك في يوم الكُلاب عندما وقعت الحرب بين بني تيم وقوم عبد يغوث في أيام الجاهلية, وكان عبد يغوث فارسًا وشاعرًا, فشدُّوا على لسانه نسعة(9) خوفًا من أن يهجوهم قبل موته, فقال لهم: إنكم قاتلي ولا بُدّ, فدعوني أذمُّ أصحابي وأنوح على نفسي, فقالوا: إنك شاعر ونخاف أن تهجونا, فعقد لهم أن لا يفعل. فأطلقوا لسانه وأمهلوه حتى قال قصيدته المشهورة الرائعة:-* (10)
*ألا لا تَلوماني كَفى اللَومَ مـا بِـيا *****وَمـا لَكُـما في اللَـومِ خَيرٌ وَلا لِـيا
أَلَم تَعلَمـا أَنَّ المَـلامَةَ نَفعُـهـا *****قَليـل وَما لَـومي أَخي مِن شمـالِـيا
فَيـا راكِباً إِمّـا عَرَضتَ فَبَلَّغَـن***** نَدامـايَ مِـن نَجـرانَ أَن لا تَـلاقِيا
أَبا كَـرِبٍ و َالأَيهَمَينِ كِلَيـهِـما***** وَقَيساً بِأَعـلى حَضرَ مَـوتَ اليَمـانِيا
جَزى اللَهُ قَومي بِالكُـلابِ مَلامَةً*****صَـر  حَهُـم وَ الآخَـريـنَ المـَوالِيـا
وَلَو شِئتُ نَجَّتني مِنَ القَوْمِ نَهـدَةٌ *****تَرى خَلفَـهـا الحُـوَّ الجِيـادَ تَوالِيا
وَلَكِنّني أَحمي ذِمــارَ أَبيـكُـمُ***** وَكـانَ الرِمـاحُ يَختَطِفـنَ المُحـامِيا
وَتَضحَـكُ مِنّي شَيـخَةٌ عَبشَمِيَّةٌ*****  َـأَن لَـم تَـرى قَبـلي أَسيراً يَمـانِيا
وَقَد عَلِمَـت عَرسي مُلَيكـَةُ أَنَّني*****أنـا اللَيـثُ مَـعـدُوّاً عَلَيَّ وَعادِيـا
أَقولُ وَقَد شَدّوا لِسـاني بِنِسـعَةٍ*****أَ  َعشَـرَ تَيمٍ أَطلِقـوا عَـن لِسـانِيـا
أَمَعشَرَ تَيمٍ قَد مَلَكتُم فَأَسجِحـوا*****ف  ـإِنَّ أَخـاكُم لَم يَكُـن مِن بَوائِـيا(11)
فَإِن تَقتُلـوني تَقتُـلوا بِيَ سَيِّـداً *****وَإِن تُطلِقـوني تَحرُبـوني بِمـالِـيا
وَكُنتُ إِذا ما الخَيلُ شَمَّصَها القَنـا*****لبيقٌ بِتَصـريفِ القَنـاة بنَـانِـيـا
أَحَقّاً عِبـادَ اللَهِ أَن لَستُ سـامِعاً*****نَشي  دَ الرُعـاءِ المُعـزِبينَ المَتـالِيا
وَقَد كُنتُ نَحّارَ الجَزورِ وَمُعمِلَ الـ *****ـمطيَّ وأمضي حيث لاحيَّ ماضيا
وَأَنحَرُ لِلشَـربِ الكِـرامِ مِطِيـَّتي *****وَأَصـدَعُ بَينَ القَينَـتَينِ رِدائِـيـا
وَعادِيَةٍ سَومَ الجَـرادِ وَزَعتُـهـا *****بِكَفّي وَقَـد أَنحَـوا إِلَيَّ العَـوالِـيا
كَأَنِّيَ لَم أَركَـب جَواداً وَلَم أَقُل *****لِخَيلِيَ كُـرّي نَفِّسي عَـن رِجالـِيا
وَلَم أَسبَإِ الزِقَّ الرَوِيَّ وَلَـم أَقُل *****لِأَيسارِ صِـدقٍ أَعظِمـوا ضَوءَ نارِيا
*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
(1)ابن قتيبة, الشعر والشعراء (1/ 386), وفي الأوئل لأبي هلال العسكري ص:14 ببعض الإختلاف في صدر البيت الثاني, ونسبها المفضل الضبي في المفضليات للممزق العبدي ص:144
(2)بنات الدهر: حوادثه ومصائبه.
(3)مخراق: منديل أو ثوب يُلف ثم يُضرب به.
(4)الأطباق: فِقار الظهر.
(5)ديوان امرىء القيس ص:128
(6)ديوان امرىء القيس ص:29
(7)عبد المعين الملوحي, الشعراء الذين رثوا أنفسهم قبل الموت ص:27.
(8)ذكرتُ هذه القصة على سبيل الإيجاز ومن أراد الاستزادة فليرجع إلى العقد الفريد(6/ 71-75).
(9)النسعة: سير عريض تُشد به الحقائب والرحال.
(10)العقد الفريد لابن عبد ربه(6/ 74-75),وفي المفضليات 67-68,وفي ذيل الأمالي لأبي علي القالي ص:115 ببعض الإختلاف.
(11)أسجحوا: ارفقوا.

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

نفعكم الله.

----------


## التلميد

جميل أمتعتنا جزيت خيرا وحبذا لوتابعت جهدك مشكورا ولاتنس
قصيدة مالك بن الريب
وفي هذا الشأن في جزيرة مالطا الإطالية في الأماكن الأثرية من الحضارة
الإسلامية وخصوصا المقبرة قبر مكتوب عليه :هذا قبر الأميرة ميمونة بن سعيد بن حسان الهذلية وأوصت أن تكتب هذه الأبيات على قبرها
أنظر بعينيك هل في الأرْضِ مِنْ بَاقِي**** أودافِعِ الموت أوْ للموتِ من راقِي
الموت أخـرجني قسـرا فيا أسفي ****  لم ينجني منه أبـوابي وأغـلاقي
وصرت رهنا لما قدمت من عمـل **** محصا علي ومـا خلفـته باقي
ياناظر القبر إني قـد بليت بــه **** والقبر غيـر أجفاني وأَحْـدَاقِي
رحمها الله وسائر المسلمين آمين

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

شكر الله لكم
ولصديقنا البحاثة أ. محمد رمضان زامل رسالة ماجستير في آداب القاهرة بعنوان (رثاء الذات في الشعر الجاهلي .. دراسة أسلوبية) بإشراف أ.د: عبد الله التطاوي، أ.د: سيد حنفي حسنين. وقد يدفع بها قريباً إلى المطبعة لترى النور تأسيساً على إلحاحنا عليه. 
والله الموفق

----------


## صالح الجسار

> نفعكم الله.


*وإياك أخي الكريم*.

----------


## صالح الجسار

> جميل أمتعتنا جزيت خيرا وحبذا لوتابعت جهدك مشكورا ولاتنس
> قصيدة مالك بن الريب
> وفي هذا الشأن في جزيرة مالطا الإطالية في الأماكن الأثرية من الحضارة
> الإسلامية وخصوصا المقبرة قبر مكتوب عليه :هذا قبر الأميرة ميمونة بن سعيد بن حسان الهذلية وأوصت أن تكتب هذه الأبيات على قبرها
> أنظر بعينيك هل في الأرْضِ مِنْ بَاقِي**** أودافِعِ الموت أوْ للموتِ من راقِي
> الموت أخـرجني قسـرا فيا أسفي ****  لم ينجني منه أبـوابي وأغـلاقي
> وصرت رهنا لما قدمت من عمـل **** محصا علي ومـا خلفـته باقي
> ياناظر القبر إني قـد بليت بــه **** والقبر غيـر أجفاني وأَحْـدَاقِي
> رحمها الله وسائر المسلمين آمين


*
أهلاً بك أخي الكريم,

وشكرًا لك لتشجيعي وسأتابع ما بدأت به إن شاء الله بحوله وقوته,

ولدي ملاحظة على قولك : (جزيرة مالطا الإيطالية) وإنما هي أندلسية ( أسبانية) أرض الحضارة الإسلامية لثمانية قرون من الزمن.

أشكرك لهذه الاضافة الرائعة الماتعة.

حفظك الله*.

----------


## صالح الجسار

> شكر الله لكم
> ولصديقنا البحاثة أ. محمد رمضان زامل رسالة ماجستير في آداب القاهرة بعنوان (رثاء الذات في الشعر الجاهلي .. دراسة أسلوبية) بإشراف أ.د: عبد الله التطاوي، أ.د: سيد حنفي حسنين. وقد يدفع بها قريباً إلى المطبعة لترى النور تأسيساً على إلحاحنا عليه. 
> والله الموفق


*
أهلاً بك أخي إبراهيم

شكرًا لك على هذه الإضافة الرائعة والبشرى الماتعة.

حفظك الله.*

----------


## التلميد

جزاك الله خيرا على التصويب وزادك علما
نقلت المعلومة من أحد المشايخ رحمه الله كما كتبتها  وحقيقة أجهل موقع الجزيرة وكنت أظنها تابعة لصقلية
لحكم الفاطميين لها  ولما صوبت الخطأ تنبهت أنها كماقلت فتحت في أيام عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الأموي
قبل حكم الفاطميين بزمن  زادك الله فضلا وكثر أمثالك ولك شكري وامتناني

----------


## صالح الجسار

> جزاك الله خيرا على التصويب وزادك علما
> نقلت المعلومة من أحد المشايخ رحمه الله كما كتبتها  وحقيقة أجهل موقع الجزيرة وكنت أظنها تابعة لصقلية
> لحكم الفاطميين لها  ولما صوبت الخطأ تنبهت أنها كماقلت فتحت في أيام عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الأموي
> قبل حكم الفاطميين بزمن  زادك الله فضلا وكثر أمثالك ولك شكري وامتناني


*أهلاً بك أخي مرة أخرى والشكر لك ولكرم أخلاقك,

أنرتَ الموضوع مرتين, فأسعدت القلب والعين.

حفظك الله.*

----------

